# Salt treatment and Beta



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

What is the amount of salt per gallon used to treat Bettas with Ich?


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Only put like 1 teaspoon per gallon. Doesn;t do a whole lot to the ich itself , but makes a temporary thick slime coating on the bettas skin to prevent (somewhat) further infestation.


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

Ok, thanks!


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

YUp, no prob


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

actually it depends on the kind of "ich" you have, TOS explained it to me and I've been kicking myself ever since for not saving it on chat... some ich will drop off the fish after adding salt... After about 4 hours of having the salt in the water, I'd dump all the water out(this will get rid of the ichs second lifecycle) and repeat. Of coarse, the proper diagnosis is a must! What does it look like?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

1 tablespoon per 5 gallons is the correct amount.


----------

